# Sarm Newbie Advice



## Tuggers (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey guys,

Im after some actual experience with sarms and suggestions based on that experience.

I have tried some osta for approx a month or so and didnt see or feel anything at all!!

I really want to know, what i should take to gain some muscle, where to get it from andwhat the side effects are if any?

Im a complete newbie with this sort of stuff and would really appreciate some insight, cheers


----------

